# my first lure



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

well i've been working on this thing for almost a year til cabin fever finally has got the best of me! i still have to seal it and was gonna use epoxy but im afraid of it yellowing will it be ok?

what you guys think?


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats a nice looking bait, I really like the paint job


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice job!! I assume you freehanded those lines? If so, very nice!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking lure Jake! You should get an eye or two this spring. Parmabass, that looks just like the one you made!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep, sure does! Your's actually has a better paint job than mine. Firetiger is a good color, too bad I'm not an artist!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice! Good job!


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

RiverRunner88 said:


> i still have to seal it and was gonna use epoxy but im afraid of it yellowing will it be ok?


Grab the tail screw eye with a pair of vice grips. Mix up some Devcon 2 Ton 30 minute epoxy and slather a thin coat using a flux brush. Toss the brush or clean it with acetone in a well ventilated area. Spin it by hand for 20 minutes or so to keep the epoxy from sagging. Rig it and go fishing! 

If you have handled it a lot and are worried about oils on the lure that could cause the epoxy to not stick in places wipe it down with a bit of alcohol on a paper towel first.

The D2T stays pretty clear. Don't worry about yellowing - It won't be your last! You can research other top coat options using the search feature on this and other plug building boards.

Nice first one! Catch a lunker!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great looking bait!!! And yes, you'll want to seal it. I doubt you'll notice the yellowing so much on that bait. Some other colors would be more noticable. Heck yeah! Get that thing ready for some teeth marks!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks good, and wait to see an eye hanging off the end of that. Did you airbrush it? Nice job on the paint.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

That's sweet work for your first one! 
It has "Bite Me!" written all over it!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That firetiger pattern is sharp. I like how you made the stripes in a random pattern. Post more of your stuff!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks everyone yes it was done with some cheap paintbrushes..i just finished puttin on the epoxy, cant wait to get it in the water COME ON SPRING!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jake that looks great. In another 2 months we will have that in the water with teeth marks!

John


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work Jake! It looks like a big bait. You plan on catching a big walleye with it in the spring?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

goolies said:


> Nice work Jake! It looks like a big bait. You plan on catching a big walleye with it in the spring?


i hope so!!! you been workin on anymore for the spring tourney?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job on that bait! Alot better than my first one.


----------



## Tater_Hog (Oct 2, 2007)

Jake.. nice looking bait.. Epoxy will yellow over time but with fire tiger patterns you really will not notice it as much... It comes out more on white baits.. than golds, yellows and orange patterns.. good luck with your bait! 

Tater Hog


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I bet the colors really lit up on that when the epoxy hit it! That will be a fish catcher!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

RiverRunner88 said:


> i hope so!!! you been workin on anymore for the spring tourney?


I have a few concepts on the work bench. Nothing finalized yet. Come on Spring!!:B:B


----------

